# Looking for lease within an hour of Tifton



## Dickson (Nov 29, 2010)

3 or 4 responsible guys and me are looking for a lease within an hour of tifton starting out in mid Jan. Price is not a big deal though I would like to find a place for under $3000.


----------



## Dickson (Dec 13, 2010)

still looking for land. will join club just depends on openings and campsite


----------



## Dickson (Dec 16, 2010)

still looking for club or land


----------



## Dickson (Dec 17, 2010)

still looking around tifton but also may consider leasing some land within 1 1/2 hours from loganville ga (walton co.)


----------



## Dickson (Jan 7, 2011)

season is up where i hunt ready to start viewing land and sign on a lease


----------



## Bucktattoo (Mar 24, 2011)

Hunting Club seeking members.  Telfair County -400 acres of planted pines, thinned in early 2010. Lots of Turkey and good deer. Camping allowed using generators.  Areas for food plots. Map/pin board for checking in and out for safety. $750 per year, with a total of 7 members (6 spots open). Family oriented club, no drug use or heavy drinking. Spouse and children included in membership (when accompanied by member). Email contact information to schedule time to view.


----------



## natureheart (Mar 25, 2011)

Where in Telfair? Plz call me David 863-608-4500. Thanx


----------



## dusty (Mar 27, 2011)

Looking for 6 members in 2011-2012 hunting season ---- Dues are 500.00 a year on 1074 acres --- club in is between Lakeland Ga. and Pearson, Ga -- call Andy 229-237-6142 or Lon 229-563-2803......... no power or water


----------



## RBLawson (Apr 1, 2011)

Got 4000 acres in wilcox Co. dues 1350 a year camp water and power. call 229-382-8149


----------



## bandit819 (Apr 7, 2011)

I have 3 slots open in Dooly County. QDM 8 pt or better 17 inch min. $1,500 per member includes lease fee, house, utilities and food plots if all slots are filled. Contact Robbie @ 321-231-4354


----------

